# v. Marken & Co-Help Please



## Bluechopper (Jun 17, 2006)

Heres another bottle I would like some info. on Please.
 It is olive in color. 9.5 in. Tall. Inscribed  _v. Marken_ & _Co_
 I don't know anything about it,so any info would be great help.
 Worth / What Kind --- Thank You


----------



## Bluechopper (Jun 17, 2006)

Heres another Pic.


----------



## Bluechopper (Jun 17, 2006)

Heres the lip of it......


----------



## Mihai (Jun 17, 2006)

This is a dutch case gin bottle, named this way because they were delivered in wooden cases of 4 to 24 bottles. They were made between 1700 and 1950 so to give an age is pretty difficult. But I like risks so I would say 1900.


----------



## Bluechopper (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey thanks for the info.
 You woulden't happend to know what it is worth do you?


----------



## Mihai (Jun 17, 2006)

This only the mighty Ebay can tell you. Try "case gin" and see what's up.


----------



## bearswede (Jun 17, 2006)

Michael...

  In the 11th ed. of Kovels':

  V. Marken & Co., Olive Green, Embossed Script, 9 in............$34

  Ron

  PS... Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Bluechopper (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks I'm going to put it on ebay and see what happends.

 P.S.   Thanks again I' m happy to be part of this forum.I' ve got alot of bottles I need to get some info. on


----------

